# Baby oil



## Lindabear (Apr 14, 2006)

i know mac makes a cleanse off oil, but is it ok to just use baby oil to cleanse of you makeup? cause i did the other it work really good.


----------



## Jinx (Apr 14, 2006)

I used to use that all the time, before I switched to non-waterproof mascara (I don't wear foundation and eye shadows and pigments come off easy enough with water) you're right it works great.

The one thing I would watch out for is, baby oil can get in your tear ducts and clog them up. Just a thought!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Apr 14, 2006)

I don't know about using baby oil on your face! I haven't used it in forever (on my body), but I think it would be a bit too harsh and probably clog pores. If you're looking for something to remove stubborn eye makeup, try vaseline. It is effective and cheap. Use a dab on a q-tip and it should do the trick.


----------



## Lindabear (Apr 14, 2006)

I got it into my eye and my eye was kind of blurry for a few secs but it was ok...im just goanna use it on my eyes thanks


----------



## LVA (Apr 14, 2006)

i read in a Martha Stewart article that she uses it and it keeps her skin healthy .... i use it now too and i like it


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Apr 14, 2006)

i dont know about baby oil, but i use baby lotion to remove all make up and have done for years, its great and iv never had any problems with it!


----------



## SierraWren (Apr 14, 2006)

I read somewhere that baby oil actually DOESN'T clog pores--still, I'm too scared of breakouts to ever use it to wash my whole face with.


----------



## jen19 (Apr 16, 2006)

I use cold-press extra virgin olive oil, the kind you buy at the grocery, great price. I also use Desert Essence Jojoba oil, about $6 at Whole Foods, or sweet almond oil, either at the grocery or health food stores. They all work great and are pretty cheap, are natural, and don't clog pores.


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 16, 2006)

I would also recommend olive oil instead of baby oil.


----------



## Satin (Apr 16, 2006)

I Use Oilve Oil!


----------



## patsluv (Apr 16, 2006)

I have used jojoba oil, olive oil, rosehip oil, and just started using camellia oil a few weeks ago. I have to say this camellia is the best I've used (BTW I use the Silkia brand camellia oil). I love how it makes my skin feel. The texture is very light but feels very smooth and luxurious on the skin, and it leaves a luminous glow.


----------



## Sophia (Apr 16, 2006)

Baby Oil removes everything of my face but I don't like to use it since it's very hard to work with it and it's very greasy!!


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Apr 16, 2006)

I've heard that olive oil is superior to baby oil when it comes to cleansing make-up.. so I personally wouldn't use baby oil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TRAViESA (Apr 16, 2006)

*i use baby oil and its work great *


----------



## Lindabear (Apr 18, 2006)

i dont have olive oil lol so i guess ill use baby oil until i can really afford mac's one


----------



## hissycat (Apr 18, 2006)

For me, baby oil is just too greasy. Cleansing oils rinse cleaner. I've used olive oil and liked it though I did find it was a bit heavy. There are other food-grade oils that are lighter (such as avocado oil). These will be more expensive than baby oil but cheaper than cosmetic cleansing oil. These days I use DHC cleansing oil. I love it, but I wouldn't call it cheap. I remember seeing a thread about recipes for your own cleansing oil, if you can find it, I bet it would be helpful.


----------



## Milah (Apr 18, 2006)

I used baby oil one time to take off eye makeup. And the oil seeped into my eye (very easy to happen), blocked my tear duct and I got an infection. Use product specifically for removing eye makeup!


----------



## ayce (Apr 20, 2006)

baby oil is too greasy for me..and i'm afraid of clogged pores and even more blackheads. i would try pond's cold cream instead


----------

